# Normal puppy peeing or something wrong?



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I would have her tested for a uti just in case. Jenny used to have uti's and would sit and pee like that. Was her blood tested for everything else before you got her?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm, not sure. All they told me was she'd been dewormed and had her first set of puppy vaccinations. Her appointment was a mere half hour before I picked her up so I'm not sure what all they did besides what I mentioned. Was Jenny able to hold it in the crate? I've never dealt with an UTI before...a call to the vet is definitely in order.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know anything about UTIs as Samantha has never had one. However, I do know several people that have gotten rescue puppies with difficult potty habits... likely because they were previously able to potty wherever. 


We got Samantha at 8 weeks and here's what we did:
After playing outside for a while I would put her right into her crate for an hour or so. Then let her immediately out to go potty... since she's keeping her crate dry. 

How old is she? If I recall correctly I'm thinking eight weeks from your original post, although I may be mistaken. If correct I'm thinking that she's so young and will likely need a bit of time to adjust. Again, when Samantha was a pup it was out to potty, play time, out to potty, and back into her crate for a nap. Then repeat.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

On a side note... you're doing a great thing for her. Do you need a courtesy shipment of Clorox wipes? We can definitely make that happen!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Well her trying to pee and just doing little drips sounds just like what Jenny would do when she had a uti. She would try outside and just do drips and then she would be inside and do a puddle in the kitchen. Then she would pee outside and then sit down inside and there would be a puddle. It was like a big pee everywhere thing. Maybe you can get a sample from her in the morning to take to your vet. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

ebenjamin85 - thanks for the advice! I've been taking it slow on leaving her in the crate since she hated it and we've had a few intense days of crate-training to get her to stop shaking/yelping/trying to climb and bite the wire door, etc. but I think she's at the point where I can try that. This was definitely the worst day we've had so far as accidents, but it's also the first day that her schedule was so disrupted. I was painting all day and she would not, could not, settle down like normal. Usually she wakes up, potties, has breakfast, potties, comes inside and naps for 2-3 hours, and then repeat in the afternoon. She never got to the napping part so she was crated today for about 6 hours total, but broken up. Her accidents all happened in the evening. Plus, she was drinking more water than usual because it was the hottest day of the year so far.

I'm just wondering whether this is 'normal' or a problem...I don't want to bug the rescue and use up their cash for nothing.

haha, and thanks for the offer of clorox wipes! I had just mentioned to my friend that I seem to be going through a lot more paper towel than normal and then Scarlett had her accidents within 10 min of me saying that. Serves me right!

DaisyGolden - thanks! I just sent off an email to the rescue...guess we'll see what they say/want me to do. Fingers crossed Scarlett is doing better tomorrow!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

When Molly had a UTI she was able to hold it whilst in her crate but not for as long as usual. Usually she sleeps from 10pm until 5am or sometimes 6am without needing a toileting break. When she had the UTI she needed to be let out at 2am and then again at 5am. She would also wee every 10 minutes or so, just little drops but she'd squat there for a minute or more so taking ages for just a few little drops. At the vet she had a slightly raised temperature. Antibiotics made her feel better very quickly and within 24 hours the frequent toilet breaks were no longer happening but she did still squat for a long time until about 48 hours later on antibiotics.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I emailed the rescue and they want her off to the vet so we're getting an appt for later this week to see what's up. Poor little gal!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a UTI to me. It's common for them to hold in in the crate where they are not moving around but still have a UTI.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, there's been a lot of licking and some discharge today, so I'm going with UTI. We've got a vet appt tonight so hopefully Scarlett will be feeling better in a short time. Then it's time for her spay...! 

Thanks everyone for the advice and help!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds like classic UTI behavior to me. When Flora had UTIs as a puppy she would just dribble everywhere and have accidents every 15 minutes, but somehow she could hold it through the night.

I'm glad you have an appt - UTIs are painful, and I'm sure she'd like to be rid of it! The discharge may be vaginitis, which is actually what was causing Flora's persistent UTIs. I think traditional treatment for a UTI is Clavamox, however, Flora's vet put her on something different the first time and it did not work. I would ask for Clavamox if it's a UTI (although it is VERY $$$).

Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor pups! If it is a UTI, the good news is that the antibiotic will clear it up pretty quickly. The licking and urges to pee so often sound pretty tell tale. 

Good luck - let us know how she is..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh poor Scarlett! She is so lucky she has you watching out for her. Let us know how it goes at the vet and how she is doing! Good luck!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MacKenzie was having the same peeing issues when she was a few months old. The UTI test came back negative, and the vet thought it might have been submissive pee. She gave me an antibiotic anyhow, and the problem did clear up within 24 hours.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We went to the vet wednesday night and got some antibiotics. The vet didn't run any tests, but she said it 'sounded' like a UTI. Scarlett's been on the pills now since then and i think I'm seeing a difference today! On wednesday she peed 22 times, some long, some short, some dribbles, some within seconds of each other and today she's only peed 6-9 times. Each pee today has been fairly long-ish, too! Hopefully we're getting there and can start house-training in earnest now. Crate-training is a success, so next up is the house-training...!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm glad she's starting to feel better! Please let us know how her future house training goes!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happy the little one is feeling better. She is very cute.


----------

